# CDT Shots for Flock



## mhschafer (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, we're new to sheep and preparing for our first lambing. We're getting ready to give CDT shots to our pregnant ewes. But if I'm reading correctly, ALL ewes, not just the pregnant ones, are to get the same CDT shot, correct? Do you usually give your CDT shots to all of your ewes at the same time, pregnant or not?


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2012)

All the sheep get the same shot once a year. It would be easiest to give the shot to everyone when you give the pregnant ewes their shot 1 month before they lamb. Ewes and rams, pregnant or not all get it.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

All bred ewes will need the shot about 4 weeks prior to lambing. All other sheep require a booster every year, so it makes sense to give it to them at this time, as well.


----------



## mhschafer (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! We gave our CDT shots yesterday!


----------

